
If you could build the internet from scratch what would it look like? - yonz
https://twitter.com/innov8software/status/1292831630931918854
======
yonz
My main pain points are: managing 200+ accounts/identities, wastefulness of
host based addressing vs content addressing, data silos at large data
monopolies, lack of ubiquity across devices and finally lack of
decentralization of the internet.

